# Viper 5901 horn hook up



## Ryanrr (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi i just had a 5901 installed in my f-250.They never hooked up the horn with the alarm for some reason.How do i hook up the horn with alarm.The horn wire on the truck is a negative trigger wire,do i just hook it up directly the horn hook up in the 5901 harness.If not can someone give me some detailed info on how its done.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Since it was just installed, I would be taking it back to have them do it.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Brown - at the steering column harness


----------

